# Bristle worms



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey guys. I have recently discovered these tiny almost clearish, whitesh worms crawling all around my glass and im sure they are all in the sand also. Are these things a problem and if so how do I get rid of them? I do have a starfish which I'm concerned about since it is so slow moving and I don't know if the worms will harm it.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

They're harmless. Bristleworms are scavengers and will help keep your tank clean. Good hitch hiker though.


----------

